# Spring Bear



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Curious to see if anyone with the Spring tags have been able to make into the woods to chase Boo Boo with all the snow. I drew another Unsuccessful tag, so I'm prepping for the Waterfowl.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

This was sent to me from a buddy up in Idaho, looks like at least one bear had to get up early to take a leak. Everything is still snow locked here on the Cache, I'm guessing I'll still be busting drifts well into June this year. I'm out with the hounds every weekend regardless, but I'm calling it cat hunting at least until I find my first fresh bear sign.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Not a chance of the bears coming out on the Manti quite yet, and all contacts down there said they haven't seen movement at all!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Weather report is calling for more snow in the higher elevations again. Like Kevin D said, its looking like June. Guess the bright side is we need the water to try and get out of the drought. Just don't need it all in one year.


Best of luck to the Houndsman, and all others chasing Bear this year!:grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Not a chance of the bears coming out on the Manti quite yet, and all contacts down there said they haven't seen movement at all!


It continues....
I covered a bunch of Manti canyons again this weekend..
Still TONS of snow!
No bear sign.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been told by biologists that bear emerge from their dens about the same time every year regardless of snow depths or conditions. But while the bear may come out, access into the back country where they tend to hang out (at least where I'm at in northern Utah) is extremely limited. Forest Service gates are still locked for another month or so and the few county roads into the hills are still choked with snow.....too much for a wheeler and not enough for a sled. Even on an average snow year for all practical purposes our spring bear season is only the last 2-3 weeks of the season. This year it might not even be that.

Fwiw, the earliest I've ever seen bear sign on the Cache unit is the first week of May. So if I was a tag holder at least on this unit I wouldn't get real serious until then.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> RemingtonCountry said:
> 
> 
> > Not a chance of the bears coming out on the Manti quite yet, and all contacts down there said they haven't seen movement at all!
> ...


Big time melt the last 4 or 5 days.
Big time green up aswell at 6500 ft.

I'd be lookin now if I had a spring tag!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Big time melt the last 4 or 5 days.
> Big time green up aswell at 6500 ft.
> 
> I'd be lookin now if I had a spring tag!


Check your PM's! I was up there last weekend, definitely a LOT of water coming down!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

im going up to Idaho in three weeks with two bear tags. cant wait


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

My son and I will also be going to Idaho for bear memorial week. Two bear area and a wolf tag to boot. Wilderness area baited bears. Since I have never shot a bear and since it is my birthday present hunt, the first legal bear is going down. Will wait for a bigger bear after that.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Sane here. Been wanting a bear for years. First one I see.


----------

